# SPI Futures in the US?



## shares (24 December 2007)

Hi guys,

just a quick question ...

Is there (and what is) the equivalent index to the SPI futures in the US? 

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## Trader Paul (24 December 2007)

Hi Shares,

..... you can find all the index futures listed, at:

Index futures

Merry Christmas

  paul



=====


----------



## professor_frink (24 December 2007)

shares said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question ...
> 
> ...




Do you mean are there futures over the US markets? If so, then yes, there is. Quite a few of them actually. What exactly are you interested in finding out?


----------



## shares (24 December 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.

My understanding of the SPI Futures is that it is an index which can provide a rough estimation of what the All Ordinaries may open at before it actually does.

(eg. if the SPI Futures is at a 50 point gain at 8:00am, the All Ordinaries is likely to open in positive territory at 10:00 am)

What I am looking for is a similar index which may indicate what the Dow Jones Industrial Average will open at. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## professor_frink (24 December 2007)

shares said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> My understanding of the SPI Futures is that it is an index which can provide a rough estimation of what the All Ordinaries may open at before it actually does.
> 
> ...




here you go-

http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/page/0,3181,1063,00.html

you should be able to find a fair amount of information about the dow futures on that page


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 December 2007)

shares said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> My understanding of the SPI Futures is that it is an index which can provide a rough estimation of what the All Ordinaries may open at before it actually does.
> 
> ...




The SPI is linked to the ASX 200 not the All Ordinaries.

The Contract over the Dow is the DD or YM.

Info on the DD here
http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/0,3206,811+36260,00.html
Info on the YM here.
http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/1,3206,1560+14425,00.html


----------



## buggalug (24 December 2007)

shares said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> What I am looking for is a similar index which may indicate what the Dow Jones Industrial Average will open at.




I've always used this one
http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/index.html


----------



## shares (24 December 2007)

thanks for the info guys.

really appreciate it


----------

